# adding a new bird?



## newtobirds (Jan 12, 2013)

I have a male cockatiel about 2 years old I got him from a lady that had him from the time he hatched. He is a little grumpy and wondering if adding a new bird and a bigger cage will help with this. My aunt has what looks to be a female that she no longer wants.


----------



## newtobirds (Jan 12, 2013)

Not trying to bumb just thought that pics of the birds may help. The first one is my aunts don't know her name the second one is my Freebird


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

Have you thought what you would do if they dont get on? Or how you will introduce them?

If they do get along and you are sure of the sexing have you thought abut what you will do should they mate?

Is his behaviour always like this or has he changed and become grumpy , are you sure there is no medical reason for his behaviour?

Im no expert Im just thinking there could be many other reasons why he is a bit grumpy and lots of ways to solve it that dont involve a second bird..

Unless thats what you really want...


----------



## Paul Dunham (Apr 1, 2010)

Adding a new bird provided the cage was big enough would improve his quality of of life providing they get along.. They're no guarantees they will.. Grumpiness can be maturity and a desire to dominate his environment.. Could be worse in the breeding season due to hormonal factors.. If your bird is left for long periods alone it certainly would be a good idea to try to improve his life with a companion. But there's no guarantee of solving his grumpiness.. only regular attention and handling has a chance of improving that.. You could wind up with two grumpy birds..


----------



## newtobirds (Jan 12, 2013)

We reseltly moved in to my sister inlaws were he has to stay in His cage do to her big dog. Before he was allowed to fly and play in our whole house. We should be back in our own house by the end of February. I am shure of my birds sex but not my aunts. Also her bird has a problem with plucking her feathers would this influence my bird to start? As a new bird owner I don't want to take on a rescue but I'm the kind of person that has to when I see an animal that needs help. Not saying my aunt isn't taking care of her bird she got it as a rescue.


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

The feather plucking should stop when she is with another bird in a bigger cage - she is obviously stressed out or has been at some point and the plucking could be learned from a previous home or as a result she is not happy now or both - it's hard to get them to stop - also does she get enough direct sunlight? 

To introduce them have their cages next to each with enough space between that they can't touch,and see how they react to start with, then start letting each out on their own see how that goes and if they look to be happy with each other then let them both out together so they can get away if they need to. 
Once they are happy together then think about putting them in the same cage - although a much larger one as it looks they like they are both in very small cages.


----------



## newtobirds (Jan 12, 2013)

Thank you I will be getting a bigger cage before I add the new bird. Should I wait till I see how they behave together before putting either one in the new cage and do it at the same time


----------



## Paul Dunham (Apr 1, 2010)

newtobirds said:


> Thank you I will be getting a bigger cage before I add the new bird. Should I wait till I see how they behave together before putting either one in the new cage and do it at the same time


If it was me I'd just put them in the new cage together straight away.. You never can be sure how they're going to behave until they're together.. It's better to get it out of the way ASAP.. What could also help is not only a unfamiliar cage, but also an unfamiliar room.. At least to begin with anyway..


----------



## Ponky42 (Nov 11, 2012)

Why not leave them in their existing cages side by side and see how they interact. If their wings are clipped, you could let them out to see how they socialise and take it from there.


----------



## boo2oo (Feb 14, 2013)

Have you had him long? If not, perhaps he is missing the previous owner with whom he had bonded. If you are wanting him to bond with you, you might need to hold off on adding another bird.


----------

